# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  ملف شامل للعروس لـِ جميع إحتاجتها

## دلع

ألف مبروك في البدايه  :Smile:  

يالله نبدا

بطاقات الدعوة
..........
ابدئي باختيار اسماء المدعوين للحفل بالتنسيق مع
خطيبك ووالديكما لتجمعي قائمه باسماء المدعوين وعدد المدعويين 
بكل بطاقة و أرقام هواتفهم وعدد البطاقات اللازمة...

ابدئي بالبحث عن مطابع لطباعة بطاقات الدعوى
ومن المهم ان تقومي بهذا مبكرا لان الطباعه قد تستغرق وقتا طويلا 
في بعض الاحيان
تحديد محتوى رسالة ونص الدعوة والذي يحتوي على الإفتتاحية بأيات 
قرانية أو أبيات شعر...
أسماء الداعين والعروسين راسالة الدعوة
....
هذه بعض نماذج لدعوات رائعة ومميزة وغريبة،الف 
مبروك للجميع .. انظروا اليها وتاملوها وان شاء الله حياتكم فرح 
بفرح..



حلوين والتصميم غريب ولا شو  :Smile:

----------


## دلع

كأس العروسين
...........
ترمز هذه الكأس إلى شركة الزوجين التامة في حياتهما، في الأفراح 
والأحزان والمصاعب والأتعاب والراحة. سوف يشرب العروسان معاً كأس 
الحياة بأسرها وبمختلف وجوهها. وقد تكون حلوة المذاق في الفم وقد
تكون شديدة المرارة. 

وهذه بعض الاشكال من الكؤوس 













يتبع قريباً  :Eh S(8):

----------


## احلام

شكرا لك دلع . الموضوع اكثر من رائع لاتطولي علينا في بقيته .. :Eh S(7): 
احلااااااام

----------


## دلع

شكرا احلام على المرور

----------

